# Deep Scratches On Fiberglass



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

I tagged this question onto another thread I started and no replies (probably because it was not completely on topic)... I'm still getting used to how the forum works. Hopefully someone can shed some light on this topic for me.

It's been a busy week. Haven't been able to get on to post as both my girls (and my DH) had the stomach flu. Everyone seems to be feeling better and I haven't gotten it yet (knock on wood). One thing I have been meaning to ask about the walk through was that I noticed scratching (some of it fairly deep) on the fiberglass where the propane tank cover meets the front of the trailer. I wrote it down on my list of things that need to be addressed / fixed by the service department but the dealer made light of it as if it was no big deal (all of them do that and it won't develop into anything serious). Am I too concerned about this? Is it just one of those little things that amount to nothing?

I did see a mod in the Gallery that added a thin cushion type of material on the cover and I will be doing that this week... first official mod!

DH and I will be taking the TT up to the Service Department to look at our push/pull towing issue and I would like to address the problem with the fiberglass at the same time. Any guidance would be appreciated.

... Carolyn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

How deep and how long are the scratches?? Did any of them break through the fiberglass to the board on the back??

I see only three choices:

1. Accept it the way it is and cover it later yourself.

2. Don't accept it and make the dealer put another fiberglass cover on it (likely he won't)

3. Walk away from it and wait for the next trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> How deep and how long are the scratches?? Did any of them break through the fiberglass to the board on the back??
> 
> I see only three choices:
> 
> ...


Maybe, another choice is based on the location and size of scratch, get some $$$ back or extras for free. Any repair shop should be able to repair cracks & scratches in fiberglass.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'd have been concerned with deep scratches too. I'd MAKE them address my concerns if I were you. It may develop into a problem down the road...and after your warranty expires....good luck!

I could write a book about my dealer and his WRONG advice!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You could always tell them
That you would take it if they put a piece of diamond plate on the front of it.









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My cover also fit lousy, and I had scratches from just the ride from factory to dealer. Mine looked worse than they were. I used a cleaner, polish and most of them came off. Then I added a foam to the cover.

If they are deep, thats different obviously. If that is the case, see what the dealer says.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm with TDVFFJOHN on this. They may look a lot worse then they are. The cover is just plastic and it would take some work for it to gouge the fiberglass. Surface scratches can be buffed out.

I also found the easiest way to take the cover off was to lift it straight up until it touches both the jack and the front wall then I tilt (pivot) the front up. I have to push the bottom of the cover in the front in a bit but I have added no new scratches to the trailer since I got it last year.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks








I'll talk to the service manager, Harry, when we take the trailer up for a look-see today... and have him take a close look at it. So far we have been very pleased with the service department. It'll be interesting to hear what they have to say. Once we get through the next week or so I'll post my critique of how we've done with our dealer and service department.

... Carolyn


----------

